# Fish that eat snails but not shrimp ((urgent))



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi guys need ya help.

Bought some rummy nose tetras in a large group nearly a week ago. I am now down to just 7 left out of around 20+. Water etc is all fine so it must be stress related. 

On inspection i noticed that my shrimp are all over the dead fish but 100's of tiny snails have appeared from nowhere and are all over them too??

I have a zebra loach in another tank but i know he will eat my shrimp too. So does anyone know fish that love snails and hate shrimp. Got way too many shrimp to just have them all eaten. 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Snails aren't really that bad. If you have an overpopulation, it probably means that you have an overabundance of food/detritus and should cut down on feeding.


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Sorry man, I don't think that fish exists. I've even seen assassin snails take out a cherry shrimp. If it makes you feel better, those snails were probably always in there, they just went unnoticed until the above ground feast happened...

Manual removal is prob your best bet if you want to thin down their numbers. bait a dish and check it at night

I hear dead rummynose make good bait


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Just my opinion, but if you lost 13 of 20 rummy nose inside a week I don't know if your water is fine.


----------



## gtu2004 (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe the stock wasn't good? but def need to check water.

Dwarf puffers will like bigger snails, not sure if they'll bother with small ones. Shrimps though, it depends on individual puffers.


----------



## p0tluck (Feb 17, 2017)

Puffers will eat shrimp, any fish out there that eats snails will also eat shrimp, counter sink a couple pieces of lettuce before lights out and take it out carefully in the morning they will be covered in snails, but also shrimp so get the shrimp off before you take out the lettuce, and yes snsils and shrimp as well as other fish will eat dead fish that's not abnormal. 

What do you consider good water quality because you shouldn't lose that many fish that fast unless you have a very bad illness in the tank, or they are being killed by a bully, or bad water quality

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

Not a fish, but a cpo will eat snails and generally leave the shrimp alone. Sounds like the snails are a byproduct of a bigger problem so just getting something to eat them might not be the top priority.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Chrisinator said:


> Snails aren't really that bad. If you have an overpopulation, it probably means that you have an overabundance of food/detritus and should cut down on feeding.


Done that already. My only thought was that i bought a plant from the green machine a few weeks back that could have been full of eggs. Taking them out and feeding them to my loach

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

KayakJimW said:


> Sorry man, I don't think that fish exists. I've even seen assassin snails take out a cherry shrimp. If it makes you feel better, those snails were probably always in there, they just went unnoticed until the above ground feast happened...
> 
> Manual removal is prob your best bet if you want to thin down their numbers. bait a dish and check it at night
> 
> I hear dead rummynose make good bait


Yeah they are at the min lol. Out of 17 rummys i have 2 left. Told the fish shop i want a refund this weekend. Taking whats left of the dead bodies back lol

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Just my opinion, but if you lost 13 of 20 rummy nose inside a week I don't know if your water is fine.


Water is perfect. I did a few tests and so did the fish shop. No issues found

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

gtu2004 said:


> Maybe the stock wasn't good? but def need to check water.
> 
> Dwarf puffers will like bigger snails, not sure if they'll bother with small ones. Shrimps though, it depends on individual puffers.


They said it could be a dodgy batch

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Just curious what else is in the tank and how old is the setup?


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

houseofcards said:


> Just my opinion, but if you lost 13 of 20 rummy nose inside a week I don't know if your water is fine.


was going to say this

or you got a bad batch that was already sick


----------



## KayakJimW (Aug 12, 2016)

Colin Wrexham said:


> They said it could be a dodgy batch
> 
> Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


I've seen that w rummynose before. 

If LFS is saying it could be a dodgy batch, that translates to "yeah we had problems with ours too". Once they're settled in and are fully acclimated they're pretty tough. However I don't think they ship particularly well and if they were sold too soon this happens. When I worked at my LFS we treated these guys as a delicate species until they were there for a few weeks. We were always sure to lose a few, sometimes lost a lot. I stopped buying wild caught and would only get captive bred/ tank raised when I ordered. They cost more, but the difference in hardiness is night and day.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

KayakJimW said:


> I've seen that w rummynose before.
> 
> If LFS is saying it could be a dodgy batch, that translates to "yeah we had problems with ours too". Once they're settled in and are fully acclimated they're pretty tough. However I don't think they ship particularly well and if they were sold too soon this happens. When I worked at my LFS we treated these guys as a delicate species until they were there for a few weeks. We were always sure to lose a few, sometimes lost a lot. I stopped buying wild caught and would only get captive bred/ tank raised when I ordered. They cost more, but the difference in hardiness is night and day.


Cheers kayak. I wont buy them again as its put me off but i do love how they swim together. Going to flood it with neon tetras instead. Got 10 in there already which went in with the rummys and not lost any. 

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Just curious what else is in the tank and how old is the setup?


Its about 2 months now since setup. 
Stocked with- 
2 flying foxes, 3 ottos, 2 rummys left, 10 neons, and about 60 shrimp (cherry, chrystal red and some amano's), nerite snails x2























Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice setup.

I could be wrong, but I've found that rummys don't do that well in new setups, kinda like cardinals. Two months is pretty new.


----------



## d33pVI (Oct 28, 2015)

I have 6 botia kubotai in my tank along with an absurd amount of cherry shrimp. Only snails that survive are a few of the bigger ramshorns. Pond snails don't stand a chance.

Nice tank, btw.


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks d33p

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham (Mar 24, 2017)

houseofcards said:


> Nice setup.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I've found that rummys don't do that well in new setups, kinda like cardinals. Two months is pretty new.


Thanks houseofcards

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------

